
A Love Letter to Plain Text - szabgab
https://blog.afoolishmanifesto.com/posts/a-love-letter-to-plain-text/
======
kqr
Without subtracting anything from the main point on plain text, it sounds like
this person is in many senses reinventing the Org file format!

~~~
jeremiep
org-mode is one of my favorite discoveries in recent years.

I'm now only using Markdown when I absolutely have to and live in org-mode for
everything else. And I've only just began scratching the surface of org's
features!

------
therealmarv
This is not just Plain Text. Hugo is not that good for a bunch of
text/markdown files. My advice is to look more into mkdocs which is a bunch of
markdown files in a directory structure presented nicely (even implements js
search).

------
azov
A love letter to plain text would be a bit more lovely without so much
unnecessary formatting (colors, borders, and other embellishments).

~~~
frou_dh
"Find A Way To Call TFA Author A Hypocrite" seems to be a whole genre of news
aggregator comment

~~~
rootlocus
Only for articles with pretentious titles.

~~~
coldtea
Yeah, "love letter to plain text" \-- who does he think he is? Such gall! /s

------
Avshalom
... starts by loading everything into a database.

~~~
qrbLPHiKpiux
A far cry from jekyll

------
Aaargh20318
What is 'plain text' ? Is it ASCII ? 7 or 8 bit ? EBCDIC ? UTF-8 ?

~~~
rootlocus
Encodings do not make text a binary format. This pedantry is uncalled for.

~~~
jl6
I’m not sure the text/binary distinction is that useful.

ASCII is much simpler than Unicode encodings, to the point where text can even
become an attack vector. A fully featured UTF-8 parsing and rendering engine
is a sophisticated thing.

Does it matter whether one or the other is classified as text or binary? Not
as much as it matters which requires the more complex code to process.

~~~
rollcat
> A fully featured UTF-8 parsing and rendering engine is a sophisticated
> thing.

No, UTF8 decoding is trivial, you can do it in a few dozen lines in just about
any language. It's Unicode that is a complex and moving target. But you can
also just choose to implement a sane subset of Unicode for your application.

Recommended reading: [http://cat-v.org/](http://cat-v.org/),
[https://github.com/cls/libutf](https://github.com/cls/libutf)

------
solarkraft
Nice that I see this article just while I'm working on a theme for Hugo. I
like TOML and YAML for their simple approaches. You'll usually need some kind
of structure, though.

------
baxtr
As a side note: I find it amazing how many private pictures the author is
sharing on his public Flickr album, which is linked on the website.

~~~
Ultimatt
By definition the author doesn't consider them private so why is it amazing.
What's more amazing is someone would go and even look at them let alone
comment on their content!

------
evibeefi
Why is this trending?

------
Avamander
Whoa that's an ugly webpage. It's so huge!

~~~
ntlve
But it's so legible!

